

Rescape: FPS games on mobile should be more, not less - zith
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1203948132/rescape-fps-games-on-mobile-should-be-more-not-les

======
EuroBoy
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1203948132/rescape-
fps-...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1203948132/rescape-fps-games-on-
mobile-should-be-more-not-les)

------
EuroBoy
[http://www.techdigest.tv/2014/03/is_rescape_abou.html](http://www.techdigest.tv/2014/03/is_rescape_abou.html)

------
babak_khan
Awesome! Finally :-) Project Tango has some serious competition now.

